# Recomendations for a sat system



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,
I am collecting a new Neismann and Bischoff Arto 69GL in April and I am looking into getting a satalitte TV system fitted, was thinking of a system that can be used on the move but I am rather a novice to the subject (only been motorhoming for 12 months) can anyone offer any recommendations and experiences and also any recommended fitter in the west midlands area. Please.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello and welcome

For satellite on the move, you'll need the in motion camos dome. A good system, but flawed by its small dish size which rules it useless in deepest europe.

Im personally a big fan of Maxviews Crank Up... easy to use, effective and cheap, but cannot be using in motion.

While in motion, we have a 12v DVD player which is connected to our 12v LCD tv for the kids to watch.

If you need anymore help, just post away or pm.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

I agree with Snelly. We have the Maxview crank up and find it brilliant


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

The only In - Motion satellite system you can get on the market afaik is the Camos
http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/11_61/products_id/251

lots more satellite systems here:
http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/11_61

We also sell Maxview systems now but havent got around to adding them to online store yet, but if you need price on anything give me a shout via the number on the Outdoorbits site.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SAtellite*

Hi

I have the Oyster system - which is ideal for me as I am a technical disaster area!

Switch it on, the dish stands up and "finds" the ASTRA satellite. I am currently in Italy watching BBC1!

Downside is the cost of the system and it cannot be used whilst the vehicle is in motion. Dish size is 85 cm.

Russell


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the prompt replies, I like the sound of the maxview i guess that realy you are right it does not need to be used when driving as I also have a dvd player and 12V TV in my current van that I will be transfering to the new van.
This will probably sound realy stupid but what else will I need to go with it and how easy is it to tune in. I have no idea where to even start with the system, any recomendations on fitting services or are they easy to self install Bear in mind I am an experienced auto electrician but not sure if i would prefer to get it fitted by a professional.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

If your in the west midlands go to Roadpro and ask their advice. Would have thought if your an auto electrician you would have tackled it yourself no probs and saved a bundle.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi kazzzy I got one because of snelly's recommendation and fitted it last weekend.

Very easy to fit, just decide where you want the handle to be in the ceiling, make sure its not going to hit anything on the roof and drill a 32mm hole. Put some sealant around the base plate and screw it to the roof, then drop the dish arm assembly on.

Go inside the van and fit the handle assembly, you have to measure and cut a piece of box section ali, and a small rod to do this. Back on the roof and fit the dish and drill a small hole for the coax. 

Connect up the receiver align the dish and its done. I think it took about 2 hours, I turned the dish and had a picture within 1 minute. 

Olley


----------



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi folks,

I'm following this thread with interest as I'm looking for a dish for my van. I already have the FTA receiver and the maxview dishes look like a possible answer for me. Does anyone know what the differences are between the Maxview crank up and the winder models? There doesn't seem to be a huge difference in price...... Thx.


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanx Olley, it does sound like I may tackle it myself, the main reason I thought about getiing it fitted was just concerned about attacking the new motorhome with a drill, but it does sound well within my capability, guess just not having done it before nerves were setting in.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Kazzzy

If your a competent auto electrician, you'll be in your element!

The maxview is easy to install... just make sure you have the correct tools and mastic for the job. You need a silkaflex type mastic that not only seals but provides some adhesion. I also screwed mine down for extra security.

As for your tv, if its 12v all ready then your sorted. Just make sure the wiring and sockets are up to the job. I used 17.5 amp wire and run a spur straight from the leisure battery, put a blade fuse in line and a 4 cigar socket adapter on the end which enabled me to plug in a few 12v appliances at once. The 4 cigar socket adapter had 3 low current sockets and one 10 amp (which I plugged the tv into).

I concealed all the wiring and hid the sky box/dvd player in a drawer unit... a nice install in my opinion!


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Same as Snelly and Olly, I fitted the maxiview crank up to mine as Olly said it takes around two hours. It's easy to do and for the price I think they are great. look HEREfor other useful info.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kazzzy, have to admit standing on the roof, electric drill and 32mm hole cutter in hand, the ole heart did flutter a bit.  

Anybody with a bit of practical sense can do it. Go for it.

Olley


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Ok added the maxview to outdoorbits site, remember MHF Subscribers also get their 5% off

http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/11_60/products_id/486


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Ok added the maxview to outdoorbits site, remember MHF Subscribers also get their 5% off
> 
> http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/11_60/products_id/486


Come on nuke.. you can do better than that price! £349.11 with discount... you can get them for that anywhere, including Brownhills!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

problem is Shane, Brownhills slightly larger organisation that I am and can afford to buy in much bigger quantities and not only that they simply have better buying power, the RRP is £419.99 so personally i don't think £349 is a bad price ?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> problem is Shane, Brownhills slightly larger organisation that I am and can afford to buy in much bigger quantities and not only that they simply have better buying power, the RRP is £419.99 so personally i don't think £349 is a bad price ?


How much is it including VAT/Delivery??


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the price on the site is the total price Shane i.e. as a MHF Subscriber you would pay £349.11 all in. In fact when i researched this I found one other retailer selling cheaper inc discounts to mhf subscribers so thats got to be a fairly good price. You make it sound like everyone selling them at below or same as that price.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> the price on the site is the total price Shane i.e. as a MHF Subscriber you would pay £349.11 all in. In fact when i researched this I found one other retailer selling cheaper inc discounts to mhf subscribers so thats got to be a fairly good price. You make it sound like everyone selling them at below or same as that price.


Cheapest I found inc deliver was just over £352... so your right, yours is a good price.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And if I earned the profit Brownhills does with its accessory fitting charges, I'd make sure I'd tempt customers with an attractive equipment price.

Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> And if I earned the profit Brownhills does with its accessory fitting charges, I'd make sure I'd tempt customers with an attractive equipment price.
> 
> Dave


Don't get me started on the topic of brownhills fitting... i've seen their handy work and suffice to say a blind monkey could of done better!


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

I think the price is good comared to other quotes I have had, so I will be placing an order (no rush i dont get the van till April), what reciever will I need to go with it, does it have to be a special one or any, I would like it to run on 12V as we do a fair bit of wild camping. Can you recommend any from your range Dave.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

kazzzy said:


> I think the price is good comared to other quotes I have had, so I will be placing an order (no rush i dont get the van till April), what reciever will I need to go with it, does it have to be a special one or any, I would like it to run on 12V as we do a fair bit of wild camping. Can you recommend any from your range Dave.


Do you have a sky subscription or would you want to just recieve FTA transmissions?


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

No I dont have a sky subscription we are on cable at home, so it would be for free to air stations at the moment.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

With FTA you wont get Ch4 and five.

Cheap fta boxes often in lidl/aldi.


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Maxiview Crank*

After perusing the forum last week I took the plunge and contacted Snelly Wednesday lunchtime and received the dish & Geocel Fixamate Thursday midday. Now there's service.
Started to fit yesterday morning it probably took 3 hours (with tea breaks).
To be honest, most of the time is taken up reading the instructions and planning the right position without drilling through the main cross braces in the roof or any of the electrical cabling embedded there.
Yes the heart stopping moment is drilling a 32mm hole but this was simple using a proper hole cutter with a pilot drill. Half way through from the top & drill back from the inside makes for a neat job.
I have not used screws on the base plate and hope that the Gecel Fixamate is up to its adhesive strength. In reality it should be considering the area of the plate and the amount of adhesive put down (fingers crossed).
The only problem I had was that after cutting the thin crank bar and fitting it was short - advice for anybody else is to add a few more millimetres to the recommended length. Anyway I have resolved this problem.
Once fitted & cabled it took a while to get a signal due to angle elevation being wrong and compass readings being out when taken inside the van.
Once up and running it is a doddle to tune in.
I am using a Silvercrest SL65 receiver which seems to do good job but does not have a card slot - anybody have any suggestions if I wish to upgrade the box?

SH


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Glad to be of service. If you need anything further, you know my number!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

In topic, but just, any comments pros, or cons, regarding the use of Wireless video sender/receivers?

I thought this may be more convinent that faffing about with the cables from receiver to T.V.

once more into the question breech, dear friends


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Being devils' advocate.

The main fault with the roof mounted dishes is ensuring you park where you can receive a signal. I was at a marvellous site last year which was nicely situated amongst trees, unfortunately neighbouring van was complaing of lack of signal. My free mounted dish can be a bother sometimes but at least I can move it around to get best reception.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

devonidiot said:


> Being devils' advocate.
> 
> The main fault with the roof mounted dishes is ensuring you park where you can receive a signal. I was at a marvellous site last year which was nicely situated amongst trees, unfortunately neighbouring van was complaing of lack of signal. My free mounted dish can be a bother sometimes but at least I can move it around to get best reception.


Very true. Although it doesn't take long to move pitch. :wink:

For this reason I always advise people to keep their terrestrial aerial as a back up, as many seem to want to rip that sucker straight off as soon as they get a dish!

There are pro's and con's for all systems.


----------



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All,

I have been researching a sat system for my van, does anyone know if the Maxview will fit on the roof of my Adria Twin (it has the ridged roof) and have been advised before that most systems will not be suitable. 

If not any suggestions as to what will fit I was hoping not to have to spend a small fortune.

Cheers

Taff


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

TheWelshman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been researching a sat system for my van, does anyone know if the Maxview will fit on the roof of my Adria Twin (it has the ridged roof) and have been advised before that most systems will not be suitable.
> 
> ...


Taff

If your roof is severly rippled (i.e. corrogated), then you will struggle. Although depending on how big the ripples are, you could go for a smaller footprint roof dish such as the maxview winder. The crank up has a large base plate, which really needs a flat surface.

Your other option is to pole or tripod mount a dish, although these are traditionally harder to set up intially and you run the risk of theft.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*System*

Another Crank - Up Fan here.

Best £ I ever spent and saved a fortune over buying an Automatic unit.

*Very Easy to fit
*Very affordable compared to Autos
*Quite resistant to wind
*Easy to use

Go for it,
Trev.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree with Trev :lol:

Na, he's right, they are good. I was a fan BEFORE I became a dealer.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Satellite*

Hi

I really like the convenience and ease of use for the Oyster. However, it fails on a site such as this (CCC Bala) due to the number of trees. A floor standing one would solve that, although take a bit longer to set up etc.

Russell


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The Globesat wind-up would fit on the Adria Twin rippled roof I'm sure, the fitting is almost identical to the Status wind-up aerial, you just some spare wall space in the wardrobe.

It's not quite as quick and easy as the Maxview wind-up in my opinion but quite simple to use and pulls a good strong signal.


----------



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies I will have to have a rethink as to what I need.

Cheers again

Taff


----------

